# What are the next coyote control plans?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

With tag prices going up donations going in and all kind of money being thrown around what are the next plans for this coyote control objective the DWR is working on? Im not giving more money for tags and everything else for nothing to be done.


----------

